
Oculus wants to build a billion-person MMO with Facebook - bpierre
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/5/5684236/oculus-wants-to-build-a-billion-person-mmo-with-facebook/
======
vannevar
Sure, and Elon Musk wants to sell Teslas to Facebook users. Doritos wants to
sell them Cool Ranch. Why didn't Facebook buy Tesla, or Frito-Lay? Because it
doesn't make any business sense, and neither does the Oculus acquisition.
Facebook bought Oculus because Mark Zuckerberg thought it was cool, and is
swimming in cash. Oculus took the money because it was far, far in excess of
any valuation they might attain in the foreseeable future. The 'vision'
presented in the article is just a thin rationalization.

------
ErikBjare
Looks like they are trying to make the metaverse the killer app for VR.
Hopefully they wont close it off in order to cash in on advertisement or
virtual goods.

